# CORNER BEAD - Current trends



## dirtyjeep (Mar 11, 2014)

So question any of you working with higher end designers/contractors . What is the general consensus or what is more popular . BABYROUND BULL NOSE or FLAT BEAD. 
Coming for the west coast of canada master painter. Work primarly consisting of Level 5 finished multimillion dollar homes. I mostly see just flat round. 
Working in High end homes here in alberta canada seems that most builders use soft round. Thought that was out. Dont really care for it too much . What have you guys come across with most current mainstream designers.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Whats a babyround bullnose? :blink:
Do you mean a 350 bull?

And I usually always leave that decision to my clients.
I bring them my Trim-Tex 11 ways to finish a corner display and let them choose which they like best.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

In the Baltimore/Wilmington areas bullnose was popular for a few years but is now drifting back to flat edge. Plastic w/spray on adhesive is becoming the norm also.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

350 chamfer is quite popular in the area I am.
in fort st john, baby bull is often requested by the bigger builders


----------

